# Closed Threads?????



## Crimea_River (Feb 27, 2011)

First I noticed it happened to Lewis, now it's happened to me. I can't post updates to my He219 GB thread as it says my thread is closed.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2011)

I have re-opened the thread. But it is quite strange.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2011)

This could possibly have happened with the updates.

If anybody notices any threads that are closed that should not be, just post them in here and will fix them.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2011)

Yep...exactly.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 28, 2011)

Another question about threads, if I can.
One of mine is "need help, repairing Kelly Gang Halifax for a friend"
Can I change this to "I am repairing the Kelly Gang Halifax for a friend"?
Bill


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2011)

Done., Bill.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 28, 2011)

Wurger, 
you are a champ....... thanks for that


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2011)

You'r welcome.


----------

